# Lightning Cables - Official and Custom (welcomed).



## ExpatinJapan

This is a thread to discuss Lightning cables available on the market.
  
 I myself am interested in cables for use for portable DAC/Amp rigs like the Hifi-M8, Fostex hp_p1, Sony-PH1/2, Go-Dap, Verza, Cypher labs Theorum(has a different end) etc.
I myself use a Hifi-M8.
  
Discussion about build quality and different technical aspects and audio quality welcomed.
  
Pleas NOTE: Differing opinions may occur whether there are any differences in clarity or audio quality coming from various digital cables, I do not wish to turn this thread into a cables make a difference/make no difference war. Thank you.
  
And with that, onto the cables.
  
_______________________________________________________________________
  
 update.
  
 Venturecraft 7N
 XXX
 Quite even.

 Venturecraft original/black
 XxX
 More emphasis on low and high end.

 Vmoda Tuono
 XXx
 More emphasis on the low end.

 Imho.
  
 ___________________________________
  
First up the Venture Craft angled lightning to USB-A cable.
This is a simple design of a USB cable with the official Apple lightning to mini USB adapter shrunk wrapped on, a kludge to be sure but effective none the less.
  
  

 Venturecraft will also release an updated cleaner version as seen below later the year 2013.
 (The final version will be shorter, the same length as the the 30 pin cable).
  

  
 Next we have the V-Moda Tuono
  
 A nice compact cable with a solid build.
  

  
 I use the: 
 -V-Moda Tuono for commuting as it has a nice deep low end and present forward vocals.
 -Venturecraft for home and cafe listening as it has slightly better imaging and instrument separation/placement.
  
 ____________________________________________________________________
  
 Cables pictured with Centrance Hifi-M8 and ipod touch 5G.
  

  

  
  
 regards
 expat.
  
  
  
 ____________________________________________________________
  
 Super small line by head-fier thegrobe


----------



## krismusic

Thanks for starting this.  I'm after Lighting to 3.5mm.


----------



## Toxic Cables

krismusic said:


> Thanks for starting this.  I'm after Lighting to 3.5mm.


 
 Lightning to 3.5mm are not yet available.
  
 I did make one for myself, but as you can see, the lightning side is a similar size to the older 30 pin connectors.
  
 
  
 I am also in the process of having some custom chrome plated aluminium lightning and USB angled connectors manufactured,


----------



## krismusic

I was wondering whether I could cut the 30 pin of an Apple cabled adaptor and replace it with my own jack. Do you know if this would work and how I would discover which wires to connect?


----------



## Toxic Cables

krismusic said:


> I was wondering whether I could cut the 30 pin of an Apple cabled adaptor and replace it with my own jack. Do you know if this would work and how I would discover which wires to connect?


 
 Won't work.


----------



## Happy Camper

Wow. this is yet another product for Toxic? Salute.


----------



## krismusic

toxic cables said:


> Won't work.


 I guess that saves me from wasting time trying it! Out of interest why?


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Blurpapa

krismusic said:


> Thanks for starting this.  I'm after Lighting to 3.5mm.


 
 same here....any leads so far?
 Thanks!


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## krismusic

Just received  the Apple wired adaptor. Damn that is one messy solution! I have yet to hear it. Too tired tonight.


----------



## Ferminx

Has anyone tried this? http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=3508


----------



## aamefford

Cross post from the HIFI-M8 review thread:

Any comments contrasting the Vmoda and the MonoPrice lightning cables? I see 1/4" length difference and $10 diference. Any hands on experience with either?


----------



## ThePrince425

@Expat, you had mentioned that the vmoda and venturecraft gave slightly different SQ. AFAIK, it would be a pure digital signal extracted from the iphone, so would it possible to be affected by the cable? Don't take me wrongly, am not a skeptic, and I do appreciate how cables affect audio signal transmission (I am from Belden after all haha), just curious on your statement


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Yeah, i understand theres meant to be no difference being 1 and 0s, but to my ears there is.
I had a bad venturecraft (they had about 20 pcs recalled) and so when i went to the shop i really wanted the vmoda to win, but the venturecraft kept coming out on top.
I bought them both for different purposes and further testing.

Tried em both again yesterday vmoda then then venturecraft, it was as if a veil lifted when i changed to the venturecraft.

Imho.


----------



## ThePrince425

@Expat, I've been trying to order the venturecraft from amazon japan, but shipping to Singapore is a bit of a pain


----------



## aamefford

I ordered a 4" black monoprice USB to lightning cable. It looks suspiciously like the vmoda. I'm curious to see it. Monoprice cables are usually pretty decent. Just under $15 shipped.


----------



## aamefford

monoprice.com


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Made by head-fier `thegrobe`.


----------



## Craigster75

aamefford said:


> Cross post from the HIFI-M8 review thread:
> 
> Any comments contrasting the Vmoda and the MonoPrice lightning cables? I see 1/4" length difference and $10 diference. Any hands on experience with either?


 
 I can't believe there are no right angle connectors available in the US.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I think thegrobe connector is available in the US.

Maybe the Venturecraft is on amazon? (edit:Yes, it is.)


----------



## HERMANtheSMASHE

Anyone know where to get a 90 deg head piece like on post #8 and lightning connector heads? Was curious how available these parts might be. 
  
 Thanks
  
 -Frank


----------



## HERMANtheSMASHE

HAHA nevermind, just saw on the same post an add for the 90 deg head piece. Anyone know if you can get these in the US? Wouldn't that be nice!


----------



## HERMANtheSMASHE

expatinjapan said:


> Made by head-fier `thegrobe`.


 
 Neat looking homemade cables btw. Rugged looking! ^_^


----------



## scootermafia

Fun fact, on a conference call with Apple they let me know that using 30 pin docks of the DIY variety (the kind you see on Qables, and all over the stores of various fine entrepreneurs) is unauthorized and anyone that does this owes them royalties.  Of course this would go quadruple for Lightning connectors, Apple's new golden goose.  So for all things LOD, if it uses an Apple part on one end, best not to publicize that you are doing this for money.  
  
 That is, unless you are a MFi Developer or MFi Manufacturer.


----------



## aamefford

scootermafia said:


> Fun fact, on a conference call with Apple they let me know that using 30 pin docks of the DIY variety (the kind you see on Qables, and all over the stores of various fine entrepreneurs) is unauthorized and anyone that does this owes them royalties.  Of course this would go quadruple for Lightning connectors, Apple's new golden goose.  So for all things LOD, if it uses an Apple part on one end, best not to publicize that you are doing this for money.


 
 Thank you! - I had no idea on the royalty issue!


----------



## scootermafia

The chances of trouble aren't real high, but yeah while I was well aware that Lightning was locked down, I had no clue that the 30 pin docks were protected too.  The good news is, there's other ways to make a buck, check out my lemonade stand.


----------



## thegrobe

expatinjapan said:


> Made by head-fier `thegrobe`.


 
 Expat, thanks for the mention. I just stumbled on this thread following your link from the M8 thread. Better late than never to the party. Here's the latest version:


----------



## ExpatinJapan

It is looking very pretty. Well done.


----------



## edawja

Hi 
  
 This is my Lightning to 3.5mm, its cobbled together from bits i already had.
 Can't remember the cost of these bits but it does work well even if it is a little cumbersome.
  
 To my ears connecting via the Lightning sounds markably better.
  
 Oh, and a big Thank you to Joe for sorting me out with my Images.
  
 Cheers
  
 Andrew


----------



## kconnor72

Has anyone tried this with a 3.5mm connector? I am really wanting to make a cable to go with my 5s and iPad Air.


----------



## kconnor72

scootermafia said:


> Fun fact, on a conference call with Apple they let me know that using 30 pin docks of the DIY variety (the kind you see on Qables, and all over the stores of various fine entrepreneurs) is unauthorized and anyone that does this owes them royalties.  Of course this would go quadruple for Lightning connectors, Apple's new golden goose.  So for all things LOD, if it uses an Apple part on one end, best not to publicize that you are doing this for money.
> 
> That is, unless you are a MFi Developer or MFi Manufacturer.


 
 They have to put those billions to use somehow I suppose. Why not do with lame royalty issues.


----------



## realkandar

wow. this cool stuff.
 i has ever meet people who can make this lightning cable. but, can anyone can show me where trusted online shop can sell the lighting cable or sell the component for DIY lighting cable?
 cause i'm interested to make by my self.


----------



## GarySaville

thegrobe said:


> Expat, thanks for the mention. I just stumbled on this thread following your link from the M8 thread. Better late than never to the party. Here's the latest version:


 
 Do you sell these on the forum or on a website? I'm looking for a lightning to USB for an iphone 5 to HiFi M8.


----------



## aeedzii

Hi, anyone know if there is a lighting or the 30pin to the smaller USB for Fiio E07K? Thanks.


----------



## thegrobe

garysaville said:


> Do you sell these on the forum or on a website? I'm looking for a lightning to USB for an iphone 5 to HiFi M8.


 
  
 I don't "sell" them, but I've made some for members here as a favor. 
  
 To add to the list of lightning connectors, here's a couple with the mini USB end I made for a CypherLabs Theorem 720 and Solo-db. They require a slightly different internal wiring than regular USB because the CL gear uses the same port for USB DAC and i-device inputs. They two need to be wired different so the CL gear "sees" which device it's connected to. Also, the Theorem has a bit longer cable section.
  
 CL Solo-db:

 Theorem:

  
  
  


aeedzii said:


> Hi, anyone know if there is a lighting or the 30pin to the smaller USB for Fiio E07K? Thanks.


 
  
 I don't think the Fiio is Apple certified? So it won't decode the signal from the Apple device. Correct me if I'm wrong. The mini USB may fit in the port but it won't work.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Ask in the cck thread in the portable source section - maybe ipod-cck- usb- fiio might work.


----------



## realkandar

thegrobe said:


> I don't "sell" them, but I've made some for members here as a favor.
> 
> To add to the list of lightning connectors, here's a couple with the mini USB end I made for a CypherLabs Theorem 720 and Solo-db. They require a slightly different internal wiring than regular USB because the CL gear uses the same port for USB DAC and i-device inputs. They two need to be wired different so the CL gear "sees" which device it's connected to. Also, the Theorem has a bit longer cable section.
> 
> ...


 
 hai. regard from me.
 how much did you sell this for /piece?
 i want to learn how diyer this from you. can i learn from you? 
 thanks you.


----------



## shotgunshane

Some quick pics of my lightning cable and balanced interconnect from thegrobe (who is awesome to deal with).


----------



## portal2poe

I've been pretty frustrated with the lack of what i call "native" DAC/Amp/charging options through the lightning cable (http://www.head-fi.org/t/705955/idevice-lightning-charging-dac-amps), and it occurred to me to search for "custom lightning cables", and I came across this post...
  
 My question:  Would it be possible to diy a cable lightning cable that splits into a "Y"....one cable for charging the idevice, and one that carries the digital audio signal?  And then plug the Apple CCK to the digital audio signal, so you could run it to the DAC of your choice, rather than having to deal with the price (and limited options) of the MFI program?
  
 Just a thought?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## indieman

@portal2poe:
 A cck and usb hub will let you circumnavigate that issue. You can even use a powered hub to prevent draining your battery. As far as I know there's now way to charge your idevice and use a non certified dac with this method.


----------



## portal2poe

Yeah, I figured...but never hurts to ask, u' know?  So you're saying...you can use the cck to send the digital signal to a DAC of your choosing, but then you don't get charging of the lightning-iDevice...but if you want charging AND a DAC, the DAC must be MFI (apple tax) approved, and you gotta pick one from the list in my post. (http://www.head-fi.org/t/705955/idevice-lightning-charging-dac-amps).   Those evil apple beestards!


----------



## indieman

Pretty much


----------



## Jason36

Just received my Lightning to USB cable for use with my Touch and M8, from The Grobe. I wanted a longer cable as the OCD freak in me wanted the lightning port to be at the headphone out and volume end of the M8, but I didn't want to have to keep faffing around with the long Apple cable.

Craig has done an absolutely spot on job for me with this, quick turnaround and prompt shipping...here's some pics of the result:


----------



## thegrobe

jason36 said:


> Just received my Lightning to USB cable for use with my Touch and M8, from The Grobe. I wanted a longer cable as the OCD freak in me wanted the lightning port to be at the headphone out and volume end of the M8, but I didn't want to have to keep faffing around with the long Apple cable.
> 
> Craig has done an absolutely spot on job for me with this, quick turnaround and prompt shipping...here's some pics of the result:




Jason, I'm really happy to see that worked out so well. When I receive my next M8 (hopefully soon!) I'm going to build myself a cable like that to flip the touch around. Great idea!

For anyone else interested in a cable for M8 or Cypher Labs gear, I've got parts on hand to build a few more custom cables. Due to forum rules, I'm only allowed to ask for parts/postage on DIY stuff, so they're also the bargain of the century!


----------



## Hapster

So is there a reasonably priced version of this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't personally believe in a relation between cables and SQ. (Don't argue please) so I refuse to pay $100 for what's clearly a $0.99 cable. Is there anywhere that sells these for a legitimate price?


----------



## Hapster

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=21789043749

 Okay, so from here it's $32 USD. That's at least "reasonable". Since that's how much it'd be if you bought it straight from apple (if they made one). Unfortunately, I can't read Chinese, so I have no idea what to do.


----------



## indieman

If that's a $100 it's a rip off. $32 sounds to high as well. You have to have angled plugs? If not v-moda has a nice one for $25 http://v-moda.com/tuono-lightning-cable/


----------



## Hapster

Yea I see that, angled plugs are a lot nicer though, mostly since it'll be less prone to breaking the cable and can sit straight up better.


----------



## _j_

expatinjapan said:


> Venturecraft will also release an updated cleaner version as seen below later the year 2013.
> (The final version will be shorter, the same length as the the 30 pin cable).


 
 Thanks for this thread.
  
 Anyone know where to get that Venturecraft currently in the US?


----------



## Hapster

It's okay. I had a fantastic custom one made for me, much cheaper too


----------



## ExpatinJapan

hapster said:


> It's okay. I had a fantastic custom one made for me, much cheaper too


thats the idea!


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Mtnman003

portal2poe said:


> Yeah, I figured...but never hurts to ask, u' know?  So you're saying...you can use the cck to send the digital signal to a DAC of your choosing, but then you don't get charging of the lightning-iDevice...but if you want charging AND a DAC, the DAC must be MFI (apple tax) approved, and you gotta pick one from the list in my post. (http://www.head-fi.org/t/705955/idevice-lightning-charging-dac-amps).   Those evil apple beestards!


 Everyone just needs to jailbreak! You can bypass that freaking thing with a tweak!


----------



## indieman

Are you saying with jailbreak you can bypass the mA restriction? If so I'm jailbreaking my 5s immediately.


----------



## Hapster

indieman said:


> Are you saying with jailbreak you can bypass the mA restriction? If so I'm jailbreaking my 5s immediately.




I'm like 80% sure.


----------



## Mtnman003

hapster said:


> I'm like 80% sure.


 Im 100% sure


----------



## Mtnman003

see here


----------



## Mtnman003

http://www.redmondpie.com/enable-unofficial-lightning-cables-with-ios-7-iphone-and-ipad-for-charging/ here's the link


----------



## indieman

But thats apple certified devices. I'm talking about a restriction that limits how many mA's a device can pull from the port. 2 separate issues, although the non certified accessorie bypass is def useful.


----------



## Mtnman003

indieman said:


> But thats apple certified devices. I'm talking about a restriction that limits how many mA's a device can pull from the port. 2 separate issues, although the non certified accessorie bypass is def useful.


 So you're looking for a way to have more power going tout of the device?


----------



## indieman

Not more power. There's a software restriction in newer iOS that basically limits how much juice (mA's) an external device can pull from the idevice. So an external dac plugged directly into idevice sometimes will not be allowed, requiring a work around such as an usb hub . If such restriction could be bypassed...


----------



## sjolander21

Hi!
  
 Has anyone opened an Apple Lightning to USB camera adapter? Since it has capabilities that the standard usb cable doesn't have, I guess it must contain another chip in the female USB A end?
  
 I recently bought an iFi Nano iDSD, and it works like a charm with the Touch 5G running iOS 7.1.2. I had an idea about breaking a Lightning to USB camera adapter open and unsolder the female USB A end from the chip and replacing it with a male USB B connector...
  
 What do you guys think?


----------



## Hapster

sjolander21 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Has anyone opened an Apple Lightning to USB camera adapter? Since it has capabilities that the standard usb cable doesn't have, I guess it must contain another chip in the female USB A end?
> 
> ...




I had a cayin c6 dac/amp. It wasn't apple certified, but it still worked with ios devices because it used the cck components inside of it.

I don't know if it's the cable that's the difference, I think it's the female usb port or the dac chip.


----------



## seeteeyou

sjolander21 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Has anyone opened an Apple Lightning to USB camera adapter? Since it has capabilities that the standard usb cable doesn't have, I guess it must contain another chip in the female USB A end?




Someone did that earlier this year FYI




hifi nutter said:


> I thought the Apple lightning camera cable has a chip in it so you can't use other cables?







holeout said:


> You are right. The lightning CCK can't be modified, the lightning cable is epoxied onto the CCK chip. I just trimmed the sleeve on the lightning side of the cable to make it at a right angle for better portability. The USB cable is the modded portion from a Wireworld Starlight USB. I'll be making another one from Nordost Heimdall 2 USB soon...







notech said:


> So the CCK ship is on the "adapter end" and not the "lightning end"?







holeout said:


> Think so. This one I accidentally broke the usb legs off while removing the casing







notech said:


> Looks like it.
> If there could be an easy way to combine the lightning plug and the CCK chip in the same "plug housing" and attach a decent USB directly it would be just perfect.


----------



## sjolander21

Thanks!


----------



## Paul Graham

Really good thread, Thanks for Letting me know Expat  
  
 Ive found a few alternatives from Furutech - 
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FURUTECH-ADL-ID8-L-0-10M-Right-Angled-Lightning-Cable-USB-A-Lightning-for-iPhone-/261521105318?pt=US_Tablet_AV_Cables_Adapters&hash=item3ce3df61a6

 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FURUTECH-ADL-iD8-A-0-10M-Lightning-Cable-USB-A-Lightning-for-Apple-iPhone-/251575997176?pt=US_Tablet_AV_Cables_Adapters&hash=item3a931912f8
  

  
 But still no Venturecraft for the UK that I can see 
  
 Anyone wanna donate a right angled cable??? lol


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Furutech are just a bit too big for my liking.

Better to go for the v-moda for a small fit. .

I will probably upgrade to the new Venturecraft and sell off my original cable sometime....


----------



## Paul Graham

If/When you do, Let me know how much you want for it.
 ( 30pin or lightning? )


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Lightning(venturecraft).

I also have a 30pin to usb piccolino custom.


----------



## zachchen1996

Can you purchase the new VentureCraft Lightning cable from the US?


----------



## Epanoui

zachchen1996 said:


> Can you purchase the new VentureCraft Lightning cable from the US?


 
 Bump to this question please!


----------



## zachchen1996

epanoui said:


> Bump to this question please!


 
  
 Found it!
http://www.musicaacoustics.com/#!product/prd1/2585859831/v7lj2a-lightning-to-usb-made-in-japan


----------



## Hapster

$168, is that a joke?


----------



## Francisk

No thanks....I'll stick to the stock lighting cable


----------



## bluelines

hapster said:


> $168, is that a joke?


 
 Unbelievable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Do people buy this stuff? Maybe it is time to change profession and sell "special" cables


----------



## indieman

That's nothing. I've seen much more expensive cables


----------



## Paul Graham

indieman said:


> That's nothing. I've seen much more expensive cables


 
  
 Indeed.
 Its an age old argument wether cables make a difference or their worth etc.
 Personally If a cable is built to a very high standard makes an improvement in sound and I know is going to withstand 
 a lot of wear, then Im ok spending a competitive price for a cable.
 Would I spend between $100 & $500 ( around 300gbp? ) Yes.
 would I spend $1000 upward? Highly unlikely.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I was out shopping in Tokyo and saw the latest Venturecraft lightning cable that I dont really need....but of course bought the expensive thing anyway to see how it compares  haha.
  
 impressions coming soon.


----------



## ThePrince425

Ah that 7N thing. I can't seem to find their previous normal lightning right angled short cable anymore, much cheaper for that


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I'll probably sell my earlier Venturecraft and Vmoda lightning cable if this newer cable proves superior(if i can work out my paypal receiving payments, haha).


----------



## Francisk

expatinjapan said:


> I was out shopping in Tokyo and saw the latest Venturecraft lightning cable that I dont really need....but of course bought the expensive thing anyway to see how it compares  haha.
> 
> impressions coming soon.


 
 Where did you purchase this cable in Tokyo? Fujiya Avic, E-Earphoe or Yodobashi Camera?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Bic camera Shinjuku. They have a new cable wall next to all the dac/amps, Daps and portable amps.


----------



## Francisk

No wonder I didn't see this cable at Fujiya Avic, E-Earphone & Yodobashi Camera. Well.....it'll be a long time till my next trip to Japan


----------



## ExpatinJapan

first initial superficial impressions.
  
 ATH=ESW11 with Hifi-M8, ipod touch 5G with Flacplayer app.
  
 More fuller, everything seems tighter.
 A step up from the original Venturecraft lightning cable to be sure.
 It is a richer sound with critical listening.
  
 Keep in mind at this point improvements are incremental.
  
 original:light sound, more separation of low and highs, bass is tame.
  
 New: Everything is more forward, good separation-but more even sound/volume between each part of evenly matched if that makes sense. Crisp.
  
 I think the original is more `fun` in a sense(probably a slight V shaped sound-which gives a faux sense of separateness) , the new cable is more accurate.


----------



## rudi0504

expatinjapan said:


> first initial superficial impressions.
> 
> ATH=ESW11 with Hifi-M8, ipod touch 5G with Flacplayer app.
> 
> ...




Congrats ExpatinJapan for your new Venture Craft USB to lightning 
Looks great in red color 

As foreigner is hard to buy audio stuff from Japan 
Last time friend of mind bought for me , now he live in New York


----------



## Hapster

Better SQ from a lightning cable? I literally can't even.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

hapster said:


> Better SQ from a lightning cable? I literally can't even.


i have four different lightning cables, these are my findings. If you have any debates see the first post and then please politely take it to the Sound Science section.
I dont want this thread deteriorating into a cables change sound/cables dont change sound endless conversation.
Kind regards
Expat.


----------



## Hapster

Meh.


----------



## SoundFreaq

hapster said:


> Meh.



 


To respect Expat, I'll keep this brief, but I think it's a bit relevant to this thread and may help some followers to briefly mention how a conductor can have an impact on audio quality.

Hapster, I used to agree with you. Thing is, Digital audio isn't sent in bit packets like normal digital info - where the client has a chance to correct everything. Digital audio is streaming live - in real time - via square waves. So the conductor metal inside is pretty important as it hopefully keeps that wave as intact as possible. Impurities are like speed bumps and slow down some parts (jitter) or even scatter part of the wave. The way the wave reflects of the edge also matters. It's not a matter of debate that conductor material has an effect no the waves. Now whether we can all hear it or not is another story! And it's possible some can and some can't : )

Picked up an AQ Cinnamon just to try out to replace my CCK + D-Fi going into Hugo. Well since AQ is terminated in standard USB A male, which is not useful to connect into anything much at all, an adapter must be used. Which I'm using an USB A to A coupler with D-Fi to get to USB Micro to get to Hugo. I've also tried an USB A female to Micro Male adapter - and neither of these work. 

So either the Cinnamon is defective, or the connection doesn't like adapters, which are essential because AQ chose to terminate this way.


----------



## SoundFreaq

hapster said:


> Edit: Point moot.




Just real fast for brain food! (i will whisper so Expat doesn't hear us! - HDMI Audio is not the same as Digital audio. It's a different technology altogether using a linear pulse code modulation for transmission, which is e specific type of modulation where quantization levels are linear and uniform. Digital audio encodings from music are of the opposite end, where quantization levels are _based on_ quantization levels which *vary* as a function of _Amplitude_ - - the music itself. We can go on forever. If you have questions or want to PM, I'm down! No worries. 
)

(And I bet you can hear the difference between 64kbps and 320kbps bit depth files. Depth, and timing especially, the human ear is very sensitive to.)


ANY WAY * major paraphrase * 

AQ emailed me back and said I was SOL. Their cable is a charge cable. And will work in random cheap use cases and nothing high end. Sending this back. 


And it charges my phone so much more refinely too!


----------



## AnakChan

Expat's right that digital cable validity discussions should go to the Sound Science section rather than trolled here. It is quite simple...if one chooses not to believe, they don't have to read it here. I beleive there are already existing active threads in the Sound Science area.


----------



## seeteeyou

FYI - AQ Cinnamon is only good for something MFi-certified like Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo and then we could connect the coax out to Hugo. Of course that's only for 48/16 and no love for 96/24 or above.

I ordered Diamond for that purpose but so far it didn't seem to be available in UK yet

http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/audioquest-diamond-lightning-usb-cable.html


So far there's only one Lightning to micro USB cable that's working for Hugo since that CCK chip was embedded

http://ppaproduct.blogspot.com/2013/07/usb-cable.html


----------



## WitzyZed

(Edit: no image will embed, I give up)
Hi everyone, small-time poster-lurker here, I've got a general query and this thread seemed relevant enough to ask it here:

My setup is included somewhere in this post (posting from mobile view, not sure where it'll end up)

Now, my dilemma is that my iPod Nano 7G experiences severe battery drain when connected via Lightning-to-30-Pin adapter.

Does anybody know of a connector to enable charging of my iPod while using it with my FiiO 30-pin-to-3.5mm adapter (into FiiO E12)?

This problem may be entirely moot as I've also heard in the iPod Nano 7G's case, the line-out is only as good if not worse than the headphone out, suffering from more stereo crosstalk than the HO, among other things.

I've owned both the cabled lightning adapter as well as the small dock adapter, both with the same issues, even after Apple provided me another Nano.

So in your honest opinion, ought I stick with double-amping this sucker, seeking out some mysterious adapter to use with an external battery (I don't give a damn about portability, honestly), or just scrap the Nano & find something without these limitations in general (ordinary Classic, FiiO X1/3/5, dx50) ?


----------



## Hapster

witzyzed said:


> (Edit: no image will embed, I give up)
> Hi everyone, small-time poster-lurker here, I've got a general query and this thread seemed relevant enough to ask it here:
> 
> My setup is included somewhere in this post (posting from mobile view, not sure where it'll end up)
> ...




Dump the nano imo. If you want to keep ios and want to be able to charge it & listen to music, ipod touch & v moda vamp verza is a good combo, at around $500-550


----------



## indieman

Anyone have experience with USB dacs on ios8? Curious if it solves the annoying mA restriction


----------



## WitzyZed

Reading about the iPhone 6 on some of these threads, I may wait for my contract upgrade from the iPhone 5 & go with the 128 gb model. but i'll check out the vamp verza, thanks!


----------



## indieman

I'm trying to install ios8 on my 5s now... will comment with dac results


----------



## ExpatinJapan

indieman said:


> Anyone have experience with USB dacs on ios8? Curious if it solves the annoying mA restriction


mA restriction?

I have have iOS and it works well with my hifi-m8 dac/amp.


----------



## indieman

expatinjapan said:


> mA restriction?
> 
> I have have iOS and it works well with my hifi-m8 dac/amp.




Some dacs will not work with idevice due to ios mA restriction. It will give error drawing to much current. It can be bypassed with certain USB hubs but hopefully we won't need that with ios8


----------



## zachchen1996

witzyzed said:


> Reading about the iPhone 6 on some of these threads, I may wait for my contract upgrade from the iPhone 5 & go with the 128 gb model. but i'll check out the vamp verza, thanks!


 
  
 If you are in the market for iOS device DACs or DAC/AMPs, I would also look into VentureCraft. (They actually made the Vamp Verza for V-Moda)


----------



## ExpatinJapan

indieman said:


> Some dacs will not work with idevice due to ios mA restriction. It will give error drawing to much current. It can be bypassed with certain USB hubs but hopefully we won't need that with ios8


 
 Ah, ok. You are talking about using the CCK.


----------



## indieman

Yes


----------



## indieman

Just fyi I tried connecting the dragonfly dac straight to the cck after upgrading my 5s to ios8, and still received the message saying it draws too much power. Bummer


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Thanks for the information. Maybe post that info here. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/682222/ios7-iphone-and-apple-cck/435#post_10893460

As we dont want to get our ...um... Wires crossed.


----------



## dallan

Just lost my basic Venturecraft angled lightning cable. OMG! Only thing i can find is ebay from Japan for over $200. for an upgraded model…….help!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

PM me


----------



## Hapster

Anyone find any Budget angled lightning cables? They're either non existant, or as the guy said above a ridiculous amount of money.
 I used to get mine from The Grobe, but he has since ceased making them.


----------



## WitzyZed

Are you talking about a cable or an interconnect?
Amazon sells this 6 ft cable for $20
http://www.amazon.com/Bouncepad-Lightning-Cable-Angled-Certified/dp/B00KLT8Z8Y/ref=sr_1_1?m=A2OGMRVNOF3Y8P&s=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1403031863&sr=1-1


----------



## Hapster

From my amp to my iphone, so one that's closer to 2 inches...


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Vmoda tuono is quite cheap on usa amazon these days.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Venturecraft 7N 
XXX
Quite even.

Venturecraft original/black
XxX
More emphasis on low and high end.

Vmoda Tuono
XXx
More emphasis on the low end.

Imhe.


----------



## Hapster

expatinjapan said:


> Venturecraft 7N
> XXX
> Quite even.
> 
> ...


 
 $30 is hardly cheap considering what it is (let alone paying $200 for a connector LOL)
  
 I found these on amazon for much cheaper.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Nomad-Cable-Apple-Certified-Lightning/dp/B00E9B8V5M  <- 3 inches
 http://www.amazon.com/Keychain-Lightning-Generation-Charging-Certified/dp/B00O4FUY30/ <- 4 inch cheaper than ^
  
 http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-USB-Cable-4-Inch-Black/dp/B00B5RGAWY/ <- 4 inch cheaper than ^


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hapster

Bought the key ring one, gonna compare it to the tuono when it arrives.


----------



## Hapster

Okay so honestly, I couldn't tell the difference between the Tuono and the Kero cables (sonically), but the Kero cable is a lot nicer (physically).
  
  
  
 Firstly, it's shorter, it's about 1cm shorter in total length. 

 As you can see, my Tuono cable did shatter, the top part fell off after much use, fortunately that's not possible as the protectors on here are one piece.
   
 

  
 It's actually cheaper too, being $18 rather than $30
  

 Tangle-free, it won't move around while it's in your pocket so it won't get bent (possibly means it'll last longer?)
  
  
  

  
  
 Very sturdy overall, closest solution to an amp/mp3 player connector without buying any angled connectors.


----------



## Yobster69

Sorry to be lazy, I haven't read every part of this thread, but does anybody know a company/person who would make up a lightning to mini Usb cable, but incorporating the CCK (camera connection kit) as I would love a smaller and smarter way to connect my iPhone 6 to my JDS Labs C5D. I live in the UK, just in case this makes it a problem? Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## JJATL

I'm looking for the same - lightning to mini. (but for my Theorem 720). The Lightning to mini adapter that came with it wasn't very robust. 
I'd like right-angle on both ends, if possible.


----------



## seeteeyou

Paul Pang built CCK into this $199 Lightning-to-micro cable and most likely Lightning-to-mini should be OK, e-mail was listed on the page
  
 http://ppaproduct.blogspot.com/2013/07/usb-cable.html
  
 Someone else in China should know how to do that as well but not sure if they were shipping internationally and speaking English?
  
 http://bbs.erji.com/read.php?tid=1164646
  
  
 Cozoy also made a similar Lightning-to-micro cable with CCK incorporated, not sure if they're selling that separately
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/757796/introducing-the-cozoy-astrapi-hi-res-lineout-audio-from-your-ios-android-device
  
 Simply ask someone to reterminate the cable by replacing the micro USB connector with mini USB.


----------



## palvy

200$ usd is way too much.

 Anyone knows if it possible to get decent priced lightning-mini usb anywhere nowdays?

 Would lightning-micro and converter micro-mini do the trick?


----------



## seeteeyou

palvy said:


> 200$ usd is way too much.
> 
> Anyone knows if it possible to get decent priced lightning-mini usb anywhere nowdays?
> 
> Would lightning-micro and converter micro-mini do the trick?


 
  
 Yet another unofficial product from China for $25 a pop, it might not work anymore once we've updated iOS down the road
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=43233663546


----------



## Aussie Lou

expatinjapan said:


> Venturecraft 7N
> XXX
> Quite even.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the information Expat.
  
 My initial upgrade preference was for the 7N and this has helped me splash out on a purchase.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Thanks. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## Aussie Lou

Expat what are your experiences regarding the type of Lightning cable used to transfer files to an iPod from a PC?
  
 When using iTunes file sharing to transfer and load FLAC files into the Flacplayer app on an iPod, would you use the standard apple cable or the 7N?


----------



## Hapster

aussie lou said:


> Expat what are your experiences regarding the type of Lightning cable used to transfer files to an iPod from a PC?
> 
> When using iTunes file sharing to transfer and load FLAC files into the Flacplayer app on an iPod, would you use the standard apple cable or the 7N?




There's no difference.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I have no idea whether there would be a difference, better ask Rudi that one 

I just use the standard Apple cable for loading music tracks onto my Touch.


----------



## peterhaag86

Hi,
  
 I've been looking around for a specific type of lightning cable and have been unable to find it...I have a water damaged iphone that will boot into recovery and power...as long as it's plugged into the wall outlet, it will not power off the computer's usb port.
  
 So I'm looking for a cable that has two usb heads on it to one lightning connector, one to supply power the other to connect to data on the computer...does such a beast exist?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

peterhaag86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been looking around for a specific type of lightning cable and have been unable to find it...I have a water damaged iphone that will boot into recovery and power...as long as it's plugged into the wall outlet, it will not power off the computer's usb port.
> 
> So I'm looking for a cable that has two usb heads on it to one lightning connector, one to supply power the other to connect to data on the computer...does such a beast exist?


 
  
 Would this work?
  
http://www.amazon.com/WEme-Aluminum-Charging-Converter-Smartphone/dp/B00GQRGSYI/ref=sr_1_9?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1437745354&sr=1-9&keywords=powered+usb+hub+charging
  
 It more a hub then cable, but maybe it would do the trick since it also has its own power supply?


----------



## peterhaag86

I hadn't tried a powered hub something like that might work! Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## che15

This a short review I wrote about an amazing product from Lavri Cables
  
  
  
 
*Lavri Cables New Iphone cable*
 The controversy about audio cables making a difference on how your audio systems sound will never end!
 I have been an audiophile for more than 20 years, I have listened to cables that cost thousands and some that cost very little, and have found that some of each, the expensive and the not so expensive make a big difference in how my systems sound. I will call myself a believer. I have had experience with all kinds of cable designs and different conductor materials. From expending countless hours comparing different cables I have come to the conclusion that conductor material is the most important part of any cable, then the design geometry, connectors and shielding play an equally smaller part.
 Silver is the best conductor material due to its physical properties when transmitting an electric signal.
  
  
  
 I asked Konstantin  from Lavri cables to  make me a USB type A to lighting cable which I will use to connect my iPhone 6 to my OPPO HA-2 portable DAC and headphone amplifier. 
 Konstantin quickly found a lighting connector and made the cable. I received it in a couple of weeks and immediately preceded to burn it in. After about 200 hours of playing music from my old iPhone 5S to the HA-2 both receiving constant charge I quickly compared it to the Oppo stock adapter which is made of cooper. The difference was easy to hear, the most obvious improvement was an increased amount of detail accompanied by smoother, more natural sounding highs and more controlled bass.  The bass was tighter and controlled, the Mids more real sounding with more detail in the upper and lower midranges.  When listening to Jazz at the pawnshop the cymbals, and metal brushes sounded more real, with much higher detail when compared to the stock cable that came with my Oppo amp. All the micro details were just simply more present, easier to pin point them and feel the instruments and enjoy them separately, they way the recording is supposed to be reproduced.
  
 The cable is beautifully made as you can see in the pictures and quality is top of the line, Konstantin takes pride in making easy on the eye, high quality long lasting products that provide joy to their users. 
 Konstantin uses 6N silver solid core conductor braided into 4 core which delivers RFI and EMI rejection and provides low capacitance for the cable. 4% silver solder is used to make all of the cables, and Teflon insulation gives predominant air dielectric and is known as one of the best insulator for bare audio cables.
 I use my iPhone - Oppo system together with my beloved Aurisonics 1plus hybrid, universal IEMS at work while I am typing my daily notes on the computer.  I mainly play Tidal Hi -Fi which I enjoy greatly due to it’s good sound and large amount of music available.
  
 This cable was the final piece of my portable system, one that has been greatly improved by using this cable because of its ability to pass through more of the sound being reproduced by my iPhone. This cable has allowed me to get more involved into the music due to its ability to present more and easier to hear details in each track, tighter and more detailed bass, fuller more real sounding  natural vocals .
  
 The physical make up of the cable is fantastic, it is flexible enough to use my 2 component  as a stack without any fear of the cable being damaged. It also holds no shape due to no cable memory and it is easy to use in different positions, whether you use your set up as a stack or side by side. Konstantin offers six different colors of the outer jacket as shown on the first picture.
 The price of the cable is $70 shipped to the US, which I consider a great bargain after comparing to other companies prices.
 You can contact Konstantin at www.lavricables.eu or at lavricables@gmail.com to inquire about his products, services and his prices.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

For someone on the cheap, Monoprice has a new cable.  Its called the Luxe Series.  And they offer a 6" cable length...
  
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=112&cp_id=11213&cs_id=1083101&p_id=12865&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Aussie Lou

A new solution by Moon Audio.
  
 http://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-lightning-cable-for-apple-idevices-3-right-angle.html


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Nice size for sure!


----------



## Aussie Lou

Tempted to purchase either the silver or black dragon lightning cable and compare it with the venturecraft cable.


----------



## ByMinotti

I am looking for a special cable that I haven't been able to find. It needs to have 1 Lightning male connector and two lightning female connectors on the other end. I need it to connect my Harman Kardon Drive+Play and my ZuperDAC to my iPhone 6s Plus at the same time when I am in my car. If anyone knows where I can find one or have someone make one that would be great!


----------



## korotnam

zespri said:


> Zeskit builds this right angle lightning cable, $10.95. Check Amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VRJZ2CY
> It may be the only cheap solution in the market.


 
 I've been using this for a couple months. Build quality is pretty good...especially for the price.


----------



## Ivabign

korotnam said:


> I've been using this for a couple months. Build quality is pretty good...especially for the price.


 
 +1
  
 I have been using this on my iPhone 6 with my HA-2 - no problems so far - it is compact and seems to hold up....


----------



## JMO1

Would anyone be interested in ordering this cable for me, and send it to me in Norway? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VRJZ2CY
 All costs would be covered off course, and ill throw in another $10 for the hassle...
  
 It is not possible to order it from Amazon for some reason, and I can not find ANY alternatives either.... Help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Aussie Lou

jmo1 said:


> Would anyone be interested in ordering this cable for me, and send it to me in Norway? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VRJZ2CY
> All costs would be covered off course, and ill throw in another $10 for the hassle...
> 
> It is not possible to order it from Amazon for some reason, and I can not find ANY alternatives either.... Help would be much appreciated!


 

 If I had known earlier I could of helped as my sister is currently visiting from Norway. The problem is that she returns a few days into the new
  
 year that possibly does not leave enough time for it to arrive in Australia before she leaves.
  
 Have you tried a mail forwarding service?
  
 After having a second look I noticed that it does not ship to Australia either.


----------



## JMO1

aussie lou said:


> If I had known earlier I could of helped as my sister is currently visiting from Norway. The problem is that she returns a few days into the new
> 
> year that possibly does not leave enough time for it to arrive in Australia before she leaves.
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you for your response. I was able to order it via using JetCarrier. Doubles the price, but heck - I want that cable!  I already got my Oppo HA-2 now, and it sounds stellar paired with my Bowers & Wilkins P7 headphones. Just need that cable so it looks a bit nicer when in use!


----------



## Aussie Lou

In future try Freight it Forward - https://www.freightitforward.com/ Payments to Freight it Forward are in USD and via PayPal. They are a sister company to "US to Oz" who I have used numerous times


----------



## Trying2Learn

So any USB to Lightning cable, like the stock one for charging, will connect a DAC/AMP to the iDevices such as an iPhone 6?


----------



## Hapster

trying2learn said:


> So any USB to Lightning cable, like the stock one for charging, will connect a DAC/AMP to the iDevices such as an iPhone 6?


Why? 

Anyway, You can use a CCK + micro usb cable and that should work.


----------



## Hapster

jmo1 said:


> Thank you for your response. I was able to order it via using JetCarrier. Doubles the price, but heck - I want that cable!  I already got my Oppo HA-2 now, and it sounds stellar paired with my Bowers & Wilkins P7 headphones. Just need that cable so it looks a bit nicer when in use!




Well, one of the reviews on amazon said it doesn't work with the Oppo ha-2.

A few of my cables actually didn't work with the Oppo Ha-2, the best one that did was my Kero Nomad cable; http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00QDFFKHY

I'll be ordering this one soon; http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00TV6IF8S

Looking for a small/black cable that isn't easily noticable.


----------



## JMO1

hapster said:


> Well, one of the reviews on amazon said it doesn't work with the Oppo ha-2.
> 
> A few of my cables actually didn't work with the Oppo Ha-2, the best one that did was my Kero Nomad cable; http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00QDFFKHY
> 
> ...


 
 Thats a bummer. I have not picked it up yet - it's in the post office. Will report back when i have it to see if the Oppo HA-2 will recognize it!


----------



## Trying2Learn

hapster said:


> Why?
> 
> Anyway, You can use a CCK + micro usb cable and that should work.


I'm trying to see how I can get a portable DAC/AMP on my iPhone, bypassing the iPhone's dac/amp, without using the CKK. Is the Cozoy Astrapi my only choice?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

trying2learn said:


> I'm trying to see how I can get a portable DAC/AMP on my iPhone, bypassing the iPhone's dac/amp, without using the CKK. Is the Cozoy Astrapi my only choice?


 
  
 Is there a specific DAC/amp you want to connect to?  Many DACs can connect to iDevices..


----------



## aleex

Hope this is the right thread. This is not DAC related but I figured you guys would know.
 I have an iPhone 5S with a messed up 3.5mm jack. I dropped it and ever since then I really have to push the 3.5 mm plug in with force, although the sound still works. Is there any way you could get a small adapter with Lightning male --> 3.5 mm female jack? Or are there issues with analog/digital output and such?
 I am not especially good at this kinda stuff...

 Oh right, a DAC is a Digital-->Analog so this is just what I would need, I assume?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

The oppo or cozoy aegis (not astrapi) are good choices.
Also the hifi-skyn sounds great.

--------
Next lightning to 3.5mm? I dont think so....


----------



## Hapster

trying2learn said:


> I'm trying to see how I can get a portable DAC/AMP on my iPhone, bypassing the iPhone's dac/amp, without using the CKK. Is the Cozoy Astrapi my only choice?




Absolutely not! There are more than a few choices these days, including the V-moda Vamp Verza & the Oppo Ha-2.

Also, I was just at Best Buy and I swear I saw something that looked like a lightning to aux connector advertised for older cars.


----------



## Trying2Learn

hapster said:


> Why?
> 
> Anyway, You can use a CCK + micro usb cable and that should work.


I dont want to use the CCK cable.


----------



## JMO1

hapster said:


> Well, one of the reviews on amazon said it doesn't work with the Oppo ha-2.
> 
> A few of my cables actually didn't work with the Oppo Ha-2, the best one that did was my Kero Nomad cable; http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00QDFFKHY
> 
> ...


 
 i can now confirm that the cable works just fine with my iPhone 6 plus and the Oppo HA-2 
  
 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VRJZ2CY


----------



## WitzyZed

aleex said:


> Hope this is the right thread. This is not DAC related but I figured you guys would know.
> I have an iPhone 5S with a messed up 3.5mm jack. I dropped it and ever since then I really have to push the 3.5 mm plug in with force, although the sound still works. Is there any way you could get a small adapter with Lightning male --> 3.5 mm female jack? Or are there issues with analog/digital output and such?
> 
> I am not especially good at this kinda stuff...
> ...



You would need an apple certified lightning to 30 pin adapter ($29.99 US) and a fiio L9 30 pin to 3.5 mm cable ($9.99 US). This is assuming a lightning to 3.5mm doesn't exist out in the wild yet.


----------



## Hapster

jmo1 said:


> i can now confirm that the cable works just fine with my iPhone 6 plus and the Oppo HA-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VRJZ2CY




Hey, can you measure the dimensions on the lightning connector? The opening on my case is very thin and only seems to fit the Apple oem connector so far.


----------



## JMO1

hapster said:


> Hey, can you measure the dimensions on the lightning connector? The opening on my case is very thin and only seems to fit the Apple oem connector so far.


 

 I do not have any measuring devices for it sadly, but I can provide a few pictures of it so you can see the difference. It is a fair bit thicker at the lightning connector side as you can see:
  
 http://bildr.no/view/NmMrM0or
  
 http://bildr.no/view/NDZ1K1ZE
  
 http://bildr.no/view/bkRqRm1w
  
 http://bildr.no/view/Y3JoOWFv


----------



## robvagyok

Quote:


trying2learn said:


> I'm trying to see how I can get a portable DAC/AMP on my iPhone, bypassing the iPhone's dac/amp, without using the CKK. Is the Cozoy Astrapi my only choice?



  
 there are tons of options, just to name a few:
 - Teac HA-P50 http://andreweverard.com/2014/07/28/review-teac-ha-p50-headphone-amplifier/
 - Onkyo DAC-HA200 http://www.uk.onkyo.com/en/products/dac-ha200-118433.html 
 - Creative SoundBlaster E5 http://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-e5 (this might be a pain to stack)
 - V-Moda Vamp Verza http://v-moda.com/vamp
 - Sony PHA-3 http://www.sony.com/electronics/headphone-amplifiers/pha-3 (and all the other PHA's)
 plus the Oppo HA-2 that's metioned earlier.


----------



## Trying2Learn

jmo1 said:


> i can now confirm that the cable works just fine with my iPhone 6 plus and the Oppo HA-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VRJZ2CY


Awesome to hear! Now, if only I could conjure a few Benjamins out of thin air...


----------



## Trying2Learn

robvagyok said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by *Trying2Learn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


I bet they all sound fabulous. They're all a little too bulky for me. I wish Fiio have a cable for lightning that worked  K1 looks ultraportable


----------



## robvagyok

trying2learn said:


> I bet they all sound fabulous. They're all a little too bulky for me. I wish Fiio have a cable for lightning that worked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I do have the Oppo HA-2 and it's probably the slimmest out there and stacking really nicely with phones.


----------



## Hapster

Can confirm that http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00V2UDHXY does NOT work. Only works for charging.


----------



## Vidal

Here's my setup with the K1 and iPhone 6 - the key is the small custom CCK I built - the K1 attaches to the case magnetically.


----------



## _j_

vidal said:


> Here's my setup with the K1 and iPhone 6 - the key is the small custom CCK I built - the K1 attaches to the case magnetically.




That's pretty awesome! Super low-profile too.
How do you have the magnets set up? Is it glued to the case or underneath? Is K1 magnetic?
Also, is the power draw from the k1 noticeable on your battery at all?


----------



## Vidal

The magnet is attached to the K1 with some double sided tape. There's a metal plate on the case which it sticks to, this also doubles up as a mount in the car.

I have noticed a draw on the battery but that could also be down to streaming music. I've just bought a usb battery to top up when required. Unfortunately the music stops when I'm recharging


----------



## originalsnuffy

I just received the FIIO L19 cable from Penon Audio.  I connected it to my iphone 6plus running ios 9.3.2 and the Shanling M2 and FIIO X3II.    Both units were put into DAC mode.
 
And.....nothing.
 
The phone does not give any kind of message at all.  At least with the CCK I usually received some kind of message (too much power, or it actually worked with these units in DAC mode).
 
I conclude that the FIIO L19 is simply not compatible


----------



## Trying2Learn

originalsnuffy said:


> I just received the FIIO L19 cable from Penon Audio.  I connected it to my iphone 6plus running ios 9.3.2 and the Shanling M2 and FIIO X3II.    Both units were put into DAC mode.
> 
> And.....nothing.
> 
> ...


 thats too bad... Looked like a nifty little thing much less bulky than CCK + cable.


----------



## mehdikh423

this cable is for mojo+iphone
Fantastic sound quality and no hisss



http://top-headphone.ir


----------



## Evshrug

Any suggested short lightning cables I could buy from Amazon (with gift cards)? Good ergonomics for cargo pocket/vest use a plus!


----------



## thamasha69

mehdikh423 said:


> this cable is for mojo+iphone
> Fantastic sound quality and no hisss




Which cable is that and where can it be ordered?


----------



## DeanKeith

Can anyone confirm that...
  
 The Zeskit Lightning to USB Cable: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VRJZ2CY/

 Will work with the FiiO K1: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0189EVGAG/
  
 On an iPhone 6S+?
  
 I don't see why it wouldn't but I'm also still a little confused why so many people say you need the Camera Connection Kit (CCK).


----------



## mehdikh423

deankeith said:


> Can anyone confirm that...
> 
> The Zeskit Lightning to USB Cable: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VRJZ2CY/
> 
> ...




Some cables have apple chipset these cables dont need cck cable and you can use it directly to iphone


----------



## Yobster69

deankeith said:


> Can anyone confirm that...
> 
> The Zeskit Lightning to USB Cable: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VRJZ2CY/
> 
> ...


Firstly I'm afraid the Fiio K1 will not work as a DAC with any Apple device as it is not MFI certified. In short, Apple uses a proprietary language from the Lightning port which the K1 will not decode. A product like the Oppo HA2 would be perfect as it is made with the Apple decoding included. The camera connection kit has the decoding chip inside it, but is not the perfect solution as it adds bulk to the cable connection. 
Secondly, and although I do know that the Zeskit cable does work with an MFI certified DAC/AMP, the K1 appears to have a micro USB input, and this cable has a USB type A connection, so it wouldn't fit anyway!
Sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings.....


----------



## DeanKeith

yobster69 said:


> Firstly I'm afraid the Fiio K1 will not work as a DAC with any Apple device as it is not MFI certified. In short, Apple uses a proprietary language from the Lightning port which the K1 will not decode. A product like the Oppo HA2 would be perfect as it is made with the Apple decoding included. The camera connection kit has the decoding chip inside it, but is not the perfect solution as it adds bulk to the cable connection.
> Secondly, and although I do know that the Zeskit cable does work with an MFI certified DAC/AMP, the K1 appears to have a micro USB input, and this cable has a USB type A connection, so it wouldn't fit anyway!
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings.....


 

 It would only be "bad tidings" if I ordered it before waiting for an answer from you guys.  Thank you so much for the info.  That explains my question about "why CCK" and the K1.  So I'm more informed.  My only issue with the Oppo HA-2 is the price.  I'm looking for a budget amp solution that doesn't use the microphone out.  So I may go with the clunky CCK solution, and of courses get the right cable to go from the the CCK to the K1. That was a pretty dumb oversight on my part.

 But the CCK + micro-usb costs nearly as much as the K1.    
K1: $40
CCK: $29
micro USB: $5

 So... another question...

 Any other Lighting to amp solutions that would be less than $100 including the cables and be quality enough to not be a waste of using the digital port?


----------



## Yobster69

deankeith said:


> It would only be "bad tidings" if I ordered it before waiting for an answer from you guys.  Thank you so much for the info.  That explains my question about "why CCK" and the K1.  So I'm more informed.  My only issue with the Oppo HA-2 is the price.  I'm looking for a budget amp solution that doesn't use the microphone out.  So I may go with the clunky CCK solution, and of courses get the right cable to go from the the CCK to the K1. That was a pretty dumb oversight on my part.
> 
> 
> But the CCK + micro-usb costs nearly as much as the K1.
> ...


Well I had heard of cables being made in China, most of which were being discussed on the Chord Mojo thread, that are not official or legit but which were incorporating the necessary chip that comes in the CCK cable, so I done a little investigation. Most of these cables are rather pricey, but then I come across one made by Fiio! And low and behold.......


It's called the L19, looks like it's only available in China but Penon Audio stock them, £30.00, and they are a very trusted supplier. I think this may be the golden ticket


----------



## originalsnuffy

yobster69 said:


> Well I had heard of cables being made in China, most of which were being discussed on the Chord Mojo thread, that are not official or legit but which were incorporating the necessary chip that comes in the CCK cable, so I done a little investigation. Most of these cables are rather pricey, but then I come across one made by Fiio! And low and behold.......
> 
> 
> It's called the L19, looks like it's only available in China but Penon Audio stock them, £30.00, and they are a very trusted supplier. I think this may be the golden ticket


 
  
 The L19 is specifically for a particular FIIO unit.  It is NOT a general cable. First hand experience.  I purchased one and it was non functional.  Penon "chided" me for purchasing a cable for generalized purposes that was in fact a specialized cable when I inquired about its non functioning.


----------



## mehdikh423

originalsnuffy said:


> The L19 is specifically for a particular FIIO unit.  It is NOT a general cable. First hand experience.  I purchased one and it was non functional.  Penon "chided" me for purchasing a cable for generalized purposes that was in fact a specialized cable when I inquired about its non functioning.



No.i bought it and work perfectly with iphone 6 plus and chord mojo


----------



## originalsnuffy

mehdikh423 said:


> No.i bought it and work perfectly with iphone 6 plus and chord mojo


 

 Well, that is good news for sure.  I tried to use it with two DAP units that can acts also as DAC/AMPS, and the phone did not recognize either unit with the L19.


----------



## originalsnuffy

Here is a nice Meenova cable that I have tested with the iphone 6 plus and Chord Mojo.
  
 The iphone definitely recognizes units that are attached to the cable; but some DAC/AMPS that were tested required too much current to work.  But as noted the Mojo did work:
  
 Meenova Lightning to MicroUSB Cable. SKU: ms-lmc-6i-bk.
  
 Usesr can order it from amazon if buyer is in US. https://www.amazon.com/Lightning-MicroUSB-connecting-Digital-Camera/dp/B01N77VPS3/ref=sr_1_13?m=A3UZZ0M53CX865&s=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1482819968&sr=1-13
  
 Or they can order it from international buyer: http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html


----------



## DeanKeith

The FiiO L19 is probably my safest bet, but It's $30 everywhere I've found it and I would really pay a lot for expedited shipping too (or have to wait). I'm kind of wanting this soon as my new headphones will arrive Thursday. . It also looks like the L19 may not fit if my phone has a case on it.

 So I'm going to give this a shot: 
  

FiiO K1
Meenova Lightning-to-MicroUSB Cable
  
 The Meenova product page shows it with a FiiO Q1, so suuuuurely it will also work with a K1. Worst case, I wasted $13 and will order an F19 and just wait for long shipping.

 I should have them both Friday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P.S. Check out my new cans that will be here Thursday: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MULH672/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Product Page: HiFiMan HE400i


----------



## DeanKeith

*TLDR:*
  
*I have an update and it's good news:*
  

*FiiO K1*
*Meenova Lightning-to-MicroUSB Cable*
  
*That combo works perfectly on my iPhone 6s Plus!  No need for CCK!!!!*
  
 Further comments:

 In the Apple Music app it even says "FiiO USB DAC K1" at the bottom of the screen.  There are no controls on the K1, but the volume control on the phone works it just fine.  This amp I guess is a little on the weak end for my HIFIMAN HE400i headphones, as I can listen at full volume without hurting my ears.  But 2 or 3 clicks below full is my comfort volume for most songs, so it's enough.

 I am also surprised how full and rich the sound is with this setup.  Using digital out on my computer into my Yamaha RX-2090 receiver I have to turn on bass extension and boost the bass a bit to get the sound I prefer (which admittedly is a little bass heavy).  But on the iPhone to K1, I am pleased with the sound as is.  I played with the EQ settings on the phone and the best quality sound to my ears was "OFF" which is awesome.

 The downside?  Since the phone is driving the amp with it's power, it drains the battery pretty fast, and you can't charge while using it.  Now I feel the pain that every iPhone 7 user has.  HAHA

 So I guess the next upgrade from here would be the FiiO Q1.  It has it's own battery and you can disable USB charging on it which would prevent it from sucking juice from the iPhone.  Plus it is ALSO an analog amp so you could change the configuration to allow charging your phone while using the amp if you didn't mind double-amping while you charge.  If the next version of the iPhone has wireless charging then this issue would go away.

 Bottom line, I'm happy with this setup.  Thanks to everyone that helped me arrive at this decision.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Nice job.

Thanks for your sacrifice.

Take a look at the CEntrance 
DACportable, one of the better dac/amps on the market.
Oodles of power, also great for iems, has its own battery too, no need for cck.

See my review in my signature.


----------



## zachchen1996

Anyone ever tried Furutech ADL's GT8-A lightning cable? I wonder how it compares to VentureCraft's.
  
http://adl-us.com/product/gt8-cables/


----------



## Roen

Does anyone know of a right angle to right angle, Lightning to mini-USB cable?

If not, which are the best Full size Female to Mini Male adapters to use?


----------



## zachchen1996

roen said:


> Does anyone know of a right angle to right angle, Lightning to mini-USB cable?
> 
> If not, which are the best Full size Female to Mini Male adapters to use?




Audioquest sells a USB A to USB C adapter.

http://www.audioquest.com/usb-optical-adaptors/usb-a-to-c-adaptor


----------



## Roen

zachchen1996 said:


> Audioquest sells a USB A to USB C adapter.
> 
> http://www.audioquest.com/usb-optical-adaptors/usb-a-to-c-adaptor




I think you misunderstand.

I am looking for a 3 inch, right angle to right angle, Lightning to mini-USB 2.0 B cable.


----------



## Yobster69

roen said:


> I think you misunderstand.
> 
> I am looking for a 3 inch, right angle to right angle, Lightning to mini-USB 2.0 B cable.


Hi Roen, can I ask what you intend to plug your cable into? As unless it's MFi certified the cable will not work, and I am unaware of any MFi DAC's that take mini USB...... well there is one, the Microshar, but you have to use their cable at additional expense anyway!!!


----------



## Roen

RATOC RAL-KEB03.

Cheapest Balanced DAC that I could find, and it's MFi.


----------



## Yobster69

roen said:


> RATOC RAL-KEB03.
> 
> Cheapest Balanced DAC that I could find, and it's MFi.


Well I'll be! Never heard of them, or it, well found. I looked about a year ago for the exact same cable, as I was looking at the Microshar G3 and that uses mini rather than micro or USB A, to no avail 
It seems there just isn't enough demand for somebody to make one in quantity, and the one from Microshar is straight ended -
http://microshar.com/idevices-android-cables/ms-id2usb1.html

It may be worth asking if somebody would make you one. Take a look at the custom cable thread as there may be a cable wizard that can help??? 
And please report back here if you do find one as that DAC and AMP looks rather handy


----------



## Yobster69

I have to say as well though that I think it's rather poor that they do not supply any appropriate lightning cable to use it with iOS, right angle or not, seeing as it is an MFi product!!!


----------



## Roen

Would a USB 2.0 A to Mini B adapter work?


----------



## Roen

Wow.....that is an expensive 4 inch cable.


----------



## Yobster69

roen said:


> Wow.....that is an expensive 4 inch cable.


And the very reason I didn't buy the Microshar! The Oppo HA2 won by several furlongs! Honest though, why do Ratoc not supply their product with a cable? Or use micro/A type USB. Kinda makes it awkward to recommend. Have you tried emailing them to see what they suggest?


----------



## davidjan

Meenova Lightning to MicroUSB Cable works great with portable DAC for iPhone/iPad/iPod.

https://www.amazon.com/Lightning-MicroUSB-connecting-Digital-Camera/dp/B01N77VPS3/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1483086840&sr=8-2&keywords=lightning+dac+cable


----------



## Yobster69

roen said:


> Would a USB 2.0 A to Mini B adapter work?


I can't see why not, though it will make the whole form a lot larger. I use an adaptor to connect my iPhone to the JDS Labs C5D via the CCK cable. Works like a charm. It's just not so pocketable.


----------



## Roen

Arg, why can't we have a nice small cheap high quality cable.

Ok, I'm asking for too much.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I got three good cables with my Cozoy Rei. All terminated in Micro usb.


----------



## LCMusicLover

I'm looking for a short (as short as possible) lightning to USB-C interconnect.  1 meter is the shortest I can find.  I know I could go shorter w/ Lightning to USB-A and an adapter, but would rather have the correct cable.
  
 Anyone?


----------



## upsguys88

ExpatinJapan said:


> I got three good cables with my Cozoy Rei. All terminated in Micro usb.



Can I buy these separate from the REI?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

You would have to contact the company.


----------



## upsguys88

thegrobe said:


> I don't "sell" them, but I've made some for members here as a favor.
> 
> To add to the list of lightning connectors, here's a couple with the mini USB end I made for a CypherLabs Theorem 720 and Solo-db. They require a slightly different internal wiring than regular USB because the CL gear uses the same port for USB DAC and i-device inputs. They two need to be wired different so the CL gear "sees" which device it's connected to. Also, the Theorem has a bit longer cable section.
> 
> ...


----------



## shyamwanne (Dec 18, 2017)

zachchen1996 said:


> Anyone ever tried Furutech ADL's GT8-A lightning cable? I wonder how it compares to VentureCraft's.
> 
> http://adl-us.com/product/gt8-cables/



Yes, I have tried every USB A to lightning cable I could find with my Oppo HA-2SE, and have found this cable to make an absolutely huge change in sound quality.   The VentureCraft so far is the clear winner in both resolution and imaging.  By comparison the Furutech sounds muddy and I simply can't hear details that are present with the venturecraft.

If anyone else out there has the Oppo, I can say the very worst of any cable I have tried is the Oppo cable.  The Oppo itself is my very favorite amp/dac.  I was recently in Japan and got to try just about all of them on the market.  The Oppo with the Venturecraft combination was my favorite.   That said, just throw away the cables Oppo supplies.  Even a stock apple USB to lightning cable sounds better than the Oppo cable.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Can anyone suggest which one is better is the better sounding cable? VentureCraft 7N class Lightning-USB Cable or Moon Audio Silver Dragon Lightning cable?


----------



## strummsteel

I dont understand why we cant just use the apple lightning to usb c cables too! I tried it with my xduoo xd05plus and no luck. Its weird that we have to use the apple cck when they now sell lightning to usb c cables.


----------



## originalsnuffy (Dec 28, 2019)

I presume you can input data (and output data to a computer) on the  iphone with a usb c to lightning cable.  I use the lightning to USB A and they work fine for that.

But the Apple CCK provides for output to USB DACs which is a whole different kettle of fish.  Keep in mind leagues of Apple employees are charged with creating proprietary interfaces in order to sell high margin accessory products.   I give in to Apple's shtick but I understand the desire to just go Android.  Lightning is a key part of that strategy.


----------



## strummsteel

Yeah its the official Apple Lightning to Usb C, it’s sad to have to resort to the CCK which is clunky at best.

i like IOS apps and platform in general for me it just works compared to Android strengths. Its just the lightning craziness that drives me nuts. I mean they have ipad pros in usb c now! Why cant they at least allow conversions at the very least.


----------



## Jazz du Look (Jan 18, 2020)

Anyone aware of this Lightning to RCA cable from Microshar? It incorporates a DAC too. I contacted Microshar directly and they said it’s guaranteed to work with any future Apple updates. Anyone know how they are constructing it? Thoughts?

https://microshar.com/collections/idevices-android-cables/products/ms-id2rcaccp9-10in


----------



## Jazz du Look

Jazz du Look said:


> Anyone aware of this Lightning to RCA cable from Microshar? It incorporates a DAC too. I contacted Microshar directly and they said it’s guaranteed to work with any future Apple updates. Anyone know how they are constructing it? Thoughts?
> 
> https://microshar.com/collections/idevices-android-cables/products/ms-id2rcaccp9-10in


Moving this on to a new thread. Very quite here!


----------



## imackler

Slightly strange question. But I can't think of a better place to ask. (Please direct me if you know better thread.) Back in the day, people used 30pin line out from an iPod into a portable amp. I still have a good portable amp. Has anyone used, or can you recommend, an iPhone lightning to 3.5mm _Male_ for audio input. I'm looking for something to get the signal from the iPhone to an external amp, _not_ an external dac. I'd ike to bypass the internal amp (like that on a dongle) so I get a true line-out. I think that apple has a 3-ft one, but I haven't been able to find any reviews on it. If I could find a short one, like under 6 in, that would be even better. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## WitzyZed

An inelegant solution, perhaps... wouldn't this be accomplished with the usual lightning->3.5mm female adapter and then any short 3.5mm interconnect?

(Back in the day I used one of FiiO's 30-pin to 3.5mm male adapters in conjunction with Apple's own lightning to 30 pin adapter. )


----------



## imackler

WitzyZed said:


> An inelegant solution, perhaps... wouldn't this be accomplished with the usual lightning->3.5mm female adapter and then any short 3.5mm interconnect?
> 
> (Back in the day I used one of FiiO's 30-pin to 3.5mm male adapters in conjunction with Apple's own lightning to 30 pin adapter. )


Yeah, that option would have you double amping; it would be nice to avoid, if possible...


----------



## WitzyZed

imackler said:


> Yeah, that option would have you double amping; it would be nice to avoid, if possible...


A bit impossible to avoid though innit ?
There is necessarily a step from digital to analogue once it goes to 3.5mm (male OR female). The amp inside the lightning connector is in play regardless, here. You just have to max the volume and accept that as your “line level” signal.

The kind of cable you’re looking for (lightning to male 3.5mm) is used with AirPods Max, for example, where lossless transmission isn’t possible over wired connection. It takes analogue signal from TRS connector, digitizes it at 24bit/48kHz, passes it along to the headphone’s internal DAC/AMP to be made analogue yet again.


----------



## Evshrug

imackler said:


> Yeah, that option would have you double amping; it would be nice to avoid, if possible...


I’m not sure that would be double-amping… two thoughts:

Line out is simply an output with amplification but no potentiometer or other components used to vary the voltage output… usually, 2 Vrms. A Digital to Analog converter will still have an analog section and a line-level amplified output. I used a iPod 30-pin to female line-out adapter (also from FiiO) back in the day, which used the DAC and line output of the iPod and simply bridged the pins to the female TRS rings. I could then use any male tipped cable to connect a headphone amplifier or active speakers to the line-out, and I was good to go.

The second thought: While the iPod had a DAC and amp with some of the pins dedicated to a line-out, the lightning connector on modern iPhones and iPads is a digital, data only connection. The lightning port isn’t providing any DAC or line-out stage, so you need a DAC. Apple’s $9 headphone adapter IS just a DAC/amp with a line-out; I believe the volume is controlled digitally instead of in the analog domain, specifically because apple wanted the dongle to double as a line-out.

So, if you have the dongle, just use it with the phone set at max or near max volume, and control the output volume with your headphone amp.

I’m actually excited to use my new iPad Air with USB-C as a source for my $2400 desktop DAC/amp, by just connecting directly through USB. Since the DAC/amp is wall powered, it doesn’t draw much power from the source iPad, and the iPad is battery powered for very low power noise and EMI, _plus_ iOS by default has a bit perfect digital output… it sounds slightly better than from my Mac’s USB output! An iPad or iPhone connected to a Mojo 2 or Hugo 2 and then high end headphones or a power amp for speakers is a very real high quality setup now!


----------

